

Show HN: GPS Tycoon, Android game where you compete to own land on Google maps - david
http://webdever.net/gpstycoon

======
fiatjaf
I really like this kind of game, and I congratule you for doing one that seems
kinda cool (although too simple), but I will not play, because I don't have an
Android device.

